# Kleines Ein Mal Eins



## babuschka (23. Mai 2005)

hallo
ich hab ein problem und zwar muss ich ein programm schreiben, dass das kleine einmaleins am bildschirm ausgibt!
ich hab schon ein bißchen was geschafft aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht mehr weiter mit der schleife.

das ist das, was ich bis jetzt habe:


```
class KleinesEinMalEins {
	public static void main (String args[]){
		int x = 1;
		
		do {
			System.out.println(" 1 x 1 = " + x);
			x++;
		} while (x <= 100);
	}
}
```

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
ich möchte, dass er schreibt 1 x 2, 2 x 2.... 1x3,.... 1x4
gibts dafür nen abgekürzten code oder muss ich das mit system out runterschreiben?
außerdem weiss ich auch nicht, was ich eingeben muss damit er mir dann auch richtig ausrechnet???
danke für hilfen
lg


----------



## mic_checker (23. Mai 2005)

Mach doch einfach z.B. zwei for Schleifen, die eine in die andere verschachtelt. dann zählst du jeweils von 1 bis 100 oder bis wohin du willst ....


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2005)

Hier mal der Anfang:

```
for(int i=1;i<=10;i++)
{
    //hier noch eine Schleife
        System.out.println(i + "x" + ? + "=" + i*?);
}
```


----------



## Sky (23. Mai 2005)

```
x++;
```
 erhöht den Wert von 'x' um eins... das ist eher eine Addition denn eine Multiplikation :wink:

Deine Ausgabe 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(" 1 x 1 = " + x);
```
 gibt nebem dem aktuellen Wert von 'x' immer "1x1" aus... dieser Anteil sollte vielleicht auch ein wenig dynamischer gestaltet werden.


----------



## babuschka (23. Mai 2005)

```
class KleinesEinMalEins {
	public static void main (String args[]){
		int x = 1;
		
		for(int i=1;i<=10;i++) { 
			for (int j=1;j<10;j++)
				System.out.println(i + "x" + j + "=" + i*j); 
		}
	}
}
```

eine kleinigkeit funktioniert nicht und zwar mal 10 funktioniert irgendwie nicht?

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags eingefügt]_


----------



## mic_checker (23. Mai 2005)

```
for (int j=1;j<10;j++)
```
Guck dir deine Bedingung nochma genauer an.


----------



## babuschka (23. Mai 2005)

ok danke problem gelöst


----------

